# Loose stool from orijen



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Orijen can bevery rich. I would do the change over a full month.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Perhaps go a step back to the point where the mix was allowing him 'good' stools, feed him that mix for a week or so and gradually, eliminate the other food, over another week. Transitioning should be done over a few weeks - a week is just too much change all at once for some dogs. Also make sure you are not feeding too much, which will cause loose stools, Orijen is a high protein,high quality food, so you don't need to feed as much, volume wise.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

I feed my 4 year old Orijins. While I agree with others advice about how long to transition and to adjust the amound you are feeding, I would use Acana grain freed (made by the same company) for a 4 month old puppy. I think Orijins is a little too high in protein for a puppy.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

The rich high protein foods can cause loose stools in puppies. You could continue to mix the two for many months if that keeps the stools firm.


----------



## Kelv1984 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for the advice guess I have to mix for few more week ! Just brought a large package 13kg ! Think would last months ! Will try to switch to Acana next try !! I feed 3 times a day ! 1 1/2 cup twice plus 1 organic powder ! Guess not too much right ?? Plus the stool is very smelly compare to blackwood


----------



## JazzSkye (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi,

My Skye is 4 moths old and I started her on Orijen puppy from the time we picked her up at the breeder's, where she was on ProPlan. 

Never had a problem and she's looking beautiful at four months plus, but I really took it slowly with integrating the Orijen: 90% proplan and 10% Orijen for 3 days, then 80% PP and 20% Orijen for three days, 70%-30%, etc....when we got to 50%-50% I kept her on it for a week, then did the three-day thing until she was on 100% Orijen. 

Aside from some infrequent flatulence, the stools have stayed firm.:crossfing


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Overfeeding a high protein grain-free food like Orijen, even by a slight bit, is probably the number 1 reason for loose stools. I fed Orijen Large Breed Puppy to my lab for the first seven months. I had to be very careful about the amount I fed. 

Why not try cutting back on the amount of Orijen by 1/4 cup and see if it makes a difference. Orijen is a very complicated formula (many ingredients) and it simply doesn't work for some dogs.


----------



## GabeBabe (Oct 1, 2010)

*Orijen*

I agree. Our pup came to us eating Honest Kitchen. That was the basis of the diet which we kept him on for a year. I had Orijen Large Breed Puppy for treats or travel. In the beginning when introducing the kibble Gabe got the runs too. Like they said it took a month. Go VERY slow if you stay with it. 

I use it now for training treats or for filling the dog pyramid.


----------



## mintteagirl (Apr 4, 2010)

kelv I am sure youve remedied the problem by now or at least on the corrective path with all the great advice here but you can give a teaspoon or so of pepto bismol in the mornings and it will help so your puppy does not irritate her/his intestines with the tummy upset. also pumpkin (canned or treats) will help and temporarily cut your feedings back to smaller portions twice a day to let your puppys digestion have a chance to relax. Even though we want to feed the new food primarily asap it is so important to allow their intestinal tract the time to develope the necessary bacteria to assimilate the new food. Itys ok to give anti diarhea medicine to help and you will appreciate the help too...it can be so stinky when theyre tummy is not happy! Best wishes


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am in the process of switching over now too. I have been using it as training treats for the first 2 weeks and now we are at 50/50. So far, so good.


----------

